# Cheap fletching glue that works



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

is it liquid or gel?


----------



## whiplash5198 (Mar 14, 2006)

Opps....its gel, very easy to apply...


----------



## CardGuy (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you use wraps? If so does the glue melt the wrap? 

I'm having trouble with my Bohning Platinum melting my wraps enough to make them brittle and chip. My vanes just chip off taking the wrap around the glue with it.


----------



## whiplash5198 (Mar 14, 2006)

I dont use wraps as to yet...I was going to use wraps to solve my vane bonding issue til I had sucess with this glue...


----------



## bird (Nov 23, 2005)

Seems i've been hearing this alot lately where archers having issues with fletching.You may have discovered something with the loctite.
I use flex-bond and have yet to have a problem with blazers and WB.I do put a dot of glue at the front and back of each vane.
I am going to try the loctite though as i'm almost out of flex-bond.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Guys just be careful with the superglue type glues. I used a certain type one time and it worked awesome until I got out in the rain on a hunting trip. By the time I got back to the truck I had one arrow with one fletch on it. Many of these glues not designed for archery are effected by water and the bond will break once they get wet. I'd try soaking them down to see. Whiplash, test them in water and let us know the results. $3 would be a lot better than $14.


----------



## whiplash5198 (Mar 14, 2006)

Funny you should metion rain/water....it has been raining here in Idaho for the last 2 days....sounds crazy, but maybe I will do some rain shooting after work.....I will have to try and soak a few arrows in water tonight and see how it goes...I would much rather find out the super glue doesnt do well in rain at home ,than in the mountains!


----------



## GeoMike (Mar 17, 2006)

I used to work for Loctite. When I left they had something like 1200 different adhesive products. It's more now.
Most of them are commercial products and I don't think places like Wal-Mart would carry the more specialized stuff, but they probably have several. 
See if there's a name on the tube. In the mean time I'll run out and buy some stock in Loctite. :wink:


----------



## whiplash5198 (Mar 14, 2006)

ya, tonight I will look at it and see what the exact name/title thats on the tube...


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

whiplash,

The funny thing about my experience is that I was looking for something different than Fletchtite back in the early 90's due to the time it took to fletch a dozen arrows. Most can remember that Fletchtite was about all we really had fo a long time and it took about 10 min in the jig for each fletch before the glue was really set and then another few hours before you could fire them. Well, I got a hold of some instant set glue in the form of a free sample from a new manufacture. It seemed like the best thing since sliced bread. I bragged to my buddy about the stuff repeatedly. We then went on a bowhunt out of town and as I said after returning to the truck from the rainy hunt I had 1 fletch left. It took a while to live down my proclaimations of the great glue. He mocked me all the way back to camp.


----------



## WIarcher (Sep 7, 2005)

If you do a search on here you will see that alot of guys have been using the Loctite Super Glue Gel for fletching arrows. Based on some information from here I gave it a try and it does work really well. 

What I have found that works the best for me is the Loctite Super Glue Gel in the bottle with the blue squeeze sides on it. You can apply a very fine/even bead of glue.

I attached a pic of the bottle (hope it turns out)


----------



## whiplash5198 (Mar 14, 2006)

Yep, thats the stuff Ive been using, just in the smaller tube...


----------



## idagapp (Feb 2, 2006)

*How about using it for inserts?*

Has anyone used the Loctite Super Glue gel for inserts? Or other versions of the loctite products?


----------



## 1smoothredneck (Jan 14, 2005)

idagapp said:


> Has anyone used the Loctite Super Glue gel for inserts? Or other versions of the loctite products?


I am curious about this too.


----------



## williams1075 (Jun 4, 2005)

*I've been using the loctite for a while now...*

The loctite in the easy applicator bottle is great, I have done over 3 dozen arrows. Blazer vanes on Blazer wraps, I have had no problems. Sets really quick, and is strong. I rewrapped some of the first ones I done, and I ripped off the wrap to get the vanes off. The prices is much better than the bohning gel and such.

As for inserts, I have been using Gorilla Glue. I don't know if anyone else does, but I had some trouble with the previous adhesive I used. Since I started using gorilla I haven't lost a single insert.

just my .02$


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*I've been using it too*

Did my first dozen with the gel pictured about two weeks ago. Did some on wraps and some on the carbon shaft. Both seem to work good except for the frosting if not using wraps. Haven't tried them wet yet, and probably won't--I use feathers. And a biscuit.

I've used them on inserts and bushings with no problems yet.

I really like the applicator nozle. You can lay down a very fine bead even with old eyes. Much easier to use than Goat Tough due to the design of the "squeezer".


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

I've used the Loctite "super glue" with the brush for a couple years now, I've never had a problem with it. I bought a tube of Bohning fletchtite platnium to try out, I couldn't get it to stick at all.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I am using the Locktite liquid super glue with the brush applicator now and find that it is easy to place on about 3/4 of the base and then spread it out with my finger before putting it on the arrow.

But the neat thing I found at Lowes in the Locktite super glue section is the super glue activator in a tube with a head like a felt tip marker.

I have good results with Flex Fletch provided I clean the base of the vane with MEK thoroughly. Never had any come off but could get them off if I could get a fingernail under the end.

Now I apply the activator to the base of the vane after letting the vanes dry from the MEK scrubbing. Let them sit for an hour and fletch with the Locktite liquid with the brush as described above.

The vanes seem to be as tight as AAE elite plastifletch and we all know how tight they are on a shaft.

Have not applied the water test yet although I have never had any vanes come loose in the rain before.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I have an unopened blister of Duraglue (or whatever), by Duravane.
Inside of it there's a tube of plain super market super glue....

Just brand markup!

I've tried superglue with inserts. Too tricky for me. If one doesn't insert the insert  real quick, it will dry up and the insert will stick half way in.

I use hot melt glue (target points). I heath the insert (or pin nock) just to the point the glue melts (and not much more) and place it in the shaft. Remove excess with fingers.
If it burns your finger, too much heath...


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

non-archery related (superglue) glues that work well for fletching

http://zap.supergluecorp.com/pt04.html

http://zap.supergluecorp.com/pt32.html

http://bondini.supergluecorp.com/789.html

http://www.loctiteproducts.com/products/detail.asp?catid=15&subid=34&plid=195

loctite professional http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?acti...ctId=125870-133-125870&detail=desc&lpage=none

maxi-cure red http://www.bsiadhesives.com/Pages/hobby/ca.html

never tried, but recommended by supergluecorp http://zap.supergluecorp.com/pt19.html


my personal non-archery favorite glues are the zap-a-gap and the loctite professional. i couldnt find a link from loctite for the professional, so i used the lowe's.

the maxi-cure red works great, but can be hard to find. alot of the non-mainstream glues mentioned can be found in hobby stores. the zap family products and maxi-cure. loctite pro can be found in any home depot/lowes. the gels or thicker liquids will give you the best looking job, the fluid liquids are a bit trickier to work with.

to remove the frost that superglues leave, just get a paper towel damp with acetone and give it a quick wipe.


for doing points and inserts, the best glue that isnt archery related is the poly-urethane glues. gorilla is the best known, but the elmer's pro bond is the same thing. i havent tried elmer's ultimate. just use the gorilla glues sparingly. they naturally foam as they cure, but if you use too much, it will create a foam ring on the insert/shaft junction.


----------



## strongbow (Mar 28, 2006)

I recently discovered the Loctite super glue (gel) myself. Very impressed with the adhesion. The best thing is that you can use much less of it making for a much neater fletch job. The only problem i've found is that if you damage a feather and have to refletch, it's tough to clean the arrow up thoroughly.


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*loc tite*

i heard there 454 works great also.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Super Glues*

The real deals to be found on super glues or CA as it is known in the hobby industry are at your local hobby shops. These are the shops where balsa RC planes are. I have been using the medium viscosity CA glues for fletching for the past 2 years with no problems on Dura vanes, FlexFletch and Quick Spins. A one ounce bottle of the CA glue usually runs @ $3-4. I have used this also for the inserts but they make a "Rubberized" black CA also, which is more expensive but is the hot ticket on inserts.:thumbs_up The CA glues come in what as known as instant, which is like a water consistency, not good for fletching. Medium viscosity and a thick or gap filling. Gel is even thicker. There is also a product made by these compaines known as an accelerator or "kicker" which when sprayed on will set the glue in an instant. Problem with kicker is that it makes a brittle bond. My archery buddy who I also fly RC helis and planes with also uses these glues and we have never had any problems. I have not tired this on aluminum shafts but for carbon works great. I use Carbon Express and Easton. BTW, Goat Tuff is an CA glue in an expensive package.


----------



## jkcckc (Dec 19, 2004)

All i use now is the LOCTITE super glue(not the gel) mainly because we don't carry the gel in stores here. but i have no complaints with the regular super glue by loctite. use it for blazers, inserts,duravanes and feathers. Never a problem with them comming off wet or dry!:darkbeer:


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

So does the Loctite gel work with arrow wraps? Does the glue melt in the rain like they said it does?


----------

